

Chicago Sun Times Files For Bankruptcy - keltecp11
http://cnnwire.blogs.cnn.com/2009/03/31/chicago-sun-times-files-for-bankruptcy/

======
electromagnetic
IMO News shouldn't be a for-profit industry. For-profit news encourages poor
journalism as you can make more money selling lies than selling the truth.

~~~
henning
so should the USA have something like the BBC?

~~~
jwilliams
Alternatively, the USA has PBS.

~~~
sachinag
And NPR, which is going gangbusters with increases in listeners.

~~~
biohacker42
Sorry about this attempted topic hijacking.

I live in Mass but enjoy NHPR, does anyone know of good alarm clock radios
that are powerful enough to get NHPR in Mass?

~~~
mechanical_fish
<http://nhpr.org/> , click "Listen Live" at the top of the page?

What you need is a clock radio that plays MP3 streams. Maybe the Chumby can
help you?

~~~
Daemmerung
Or a Squeezebox Boom.

~~~
biohacker42
That looks good, thanks!

------
tptacek
Yeah, and? Raise your hands if you didn't already know newspapers were in
trouble. Flagged; this isn't Hacker News, it's just plain news.

~~~
unalone
The Chicago Sun-Times is a huge paper, though. I found it pretty damn
interesting that it's not just medium-to-small papers. This is the paper that
houses Roger Ebert.

~~~
tptacek
The Chron is about to go under; Seattle is losing a daily; the NYT may run out
of operating cash in May. Is there a trend story out there about the
newspapers that would be Hacker News? Sure. But this kind of isn't it.

(I'm more worried about where Jim DeRogatis is going to land than about Ebert,
who can obviously just retire now).

~~~
unalone
(But it's not about his well-being. It's that I don't want him to lose his
blog or to stop reviewing. He's such a tremendous writer.)

~~~
Xichekolas
Ebert has the kind of fame that can outlive his company's downfall. He'll just
take over his domain name and keep reviewing, and his content will probably
continue to be syndicated nationwide.

In fact, he might end up making more since he won't have to give the Sun-Times
it's share.

Just because a company goes under doesn't mean it takes all it's assets with
it. The good bits will be bought by someone.

